# Peppermill Order



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the peppermill order is done, packaged and on its way. These are 4 of the 20 mills which are 8" and finished with Deft rattle can lacquer. Now I can start on the next order I got on Monday. More on that in another post.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bernie,

As always, great looking turnings! I'm sure the customers that purchase them will be very happy.

This just makes me want to get my mini lathe out and turn something, but i have to get all my ducks in line first before I do.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Might as well get it out. Good time as any.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Very beautiful pepper mills! Like the shapes and the woods used. The finish is flawless. I can see why you get lots of orders. Great job Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Steamfab.


----------

